# TF Lessons Learned (Tiny Rant)



## Austin Greene (Feb 19, 2015)

Had a TF shoot yesterday, which I normally don't do, but I'm working on building up new contacts now that I've moved. It went horribly, probably one of the worst shoots, if not the worst, that I've ever done. Really makes me reconsider ever doing another TF shoot again, these things simply don't happen when folks have money on the line. 

That said, I learned a few things along the way: 

If you're putting in the time to drive/meet up with a "model" make sure the photos they've sent you are up to date. 
If you're model is an hour late to your meet up, leaving you only 30 minutes to shoot once you reach your location, don't do the shoot. 
If you request a headshot along with outfit photos from your model, and she doesn't follow through, cancel the shoot. 
If your model appears to have not showered or washed her hair in awhile because she's a "burner girl", don't do the shoot.
If you're doing any shoot, even a free shoot, cancel it the moment your "model" sits in your car and begins coughing. Because she's sick. And didn't feel like mentioning that. 
If you're model agrees to split gas money with you because the shoot is over an hour away and you're carpooling, get the money up front. If she doesn't have it, no shoot. It's a sign of things to come. 
Straight out of the gate, don't do a TF shoot on the coast with someone who isn't used to the coast. Next thing you know, she'll be getting too cold, and will call the shoot 15 minutes in. 

So yep. I'm now sick, I blew $20 of gas money on 15 minutes of the worst shoot I've ever had, and didn't get a single photo out of it that will leave my memory card. I should have called the shoot as soon as I got the call she'd be an hour late, but optimism can do funky things to your brain. 

Won't happen again. Hope these keep a few of you out of my position. On to better shoots.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 19, 2015)

*TL;DR*  be scared of the youth of California.


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 19, 2015)

I think I know someone like that....


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lots and lots and lots of low end models are like this. Be glad she wasn't incredibly high.

If you're going to work with models you need to sift through a bunch of losers and build up a short list of models you trust and like.

Don't listen to tirediron who will probably chime in with his good experiences. He's in Canada where everyone is honest and hard working. Pfft.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2015)

Good story, man! Sorry you got sick. I guess it really is true, the biggest and best lessons often come from our worst failures. I liked the way you described this so-called "burner girl", and the terrible antics she brought to the shoot. Nothing quite like the fate of a shoot resting in the hands of an incredible wreck like *burner girl 2015!*


----------



## pgriz (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry.  Forgot to update my lexical dictionary to 2015 update.  What's a "burner girl"?  And if someone tells me I have to get out more, I won't disagree with you, but I'd still like to know.  Or is this going to be one of those really embarrassing questions that one learns not to ask?


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 19, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Sorry.  Forgot to update my lexical dictionary to 2015 update.  What's a "burner girl"?  And if someone tells me I have to get out more, I won't disagree with you, but I'd still like to know.  Or is this going to be one of those really embarrassing questions that one learns not to ask?



It's a lady who frequents Burning Man. Nothing embarrassing or bad about the title in my mind, just a lifestyle.


----------



## Designer (Feb 19, 2015)

Austin Greene; I'm looking for the "sympathy" button.


----------



## Designer (Feb 19, 2015)

Austin Greene said:


> It's a lady who frequents Burning Man.


I found a completely different definition.  WTH is "Burning Man"?

Something else I have to look up.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Burning Man is a festival of Ecstasy and other drugs, and also some art, that takes place annually in the Nevada desert. It is attended primarily by well-to-do white people, since it costs a few thousand dollars to do. There is quite a bit of nakedness to go with the E.

Plenty of perfectly reasonable people attend but also quite a few party hounds.

A model who advertises the fact that he or she attends regularly is likely to be at least a little bohemian.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 19, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> Burning Man is a festival of Ecstasy and other drugs, and also some art, that takes place annually in the Nevada desert. It is attended primarily by well-to-do white people, since it costs a few thousand dollars to do. There is quite a bit of nakedness to go with the E.
> 
> Plenty of perfectly reasonable people attend but also quite a few party hounds.
> 
> A model who advertises the fact that he or she attends regularly is likely to be at least a little bohemian.



Pretty apt description. However, most burners will tell you it's more about cacophony (doing things in the spirit of mischief), and the art. The drugs are supplementary. 

She didn't advertise being a burner until we spoke in the car. I wouldn't disqualify someone based on that, but I certainly would have chosen a different look for the shoot then the one we had planned.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 19, 2015)

I didn't know what a burner was but it sounded like a burned out heavy duty partier.

Seems like TFP used to be a reasonable option but I don't know if it is so much anymore, there seem to be too many wannabees out there. If nothing else I'd think about having in your contract specifics on exactly what's expected, or maybe paid shoots is worth considering.

Better luck next time, you've at least helped other people avoid the same type thing by sharing your experience.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 19, 2015)

yes and yes


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey now, don't just knock someone because they're a burner. I get if she wasn't the right look for your shots and she sounds like a mess of a person, but as a fellow burner )'(  I want to make sure one bad apple doesn't ruin the bunch.


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 19, 2015)

Where did you connect with this model? That could have a lot to do with your outcome. Looking on MM you should have some better insight from reviews and their network of people than if you just pulled up someone off Craigslist.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 19, 2015)

runnah said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...





vintagesnaps said:


> I didn't know what a burner was but it sounded like a burned out heavy duty partier.
> 
> Seems like TFP used to be a reasonable option but I don't know if it is so much anymore, there seem to be too many wannabees out there. If nothing else I'd think about having in your contract specifics on exactly what's expected, or maybe paid shoots is worth considering.
> 
> Better luck next time, you've at least helped other people avoid the same type thing by sharing your experience.



This is the first TF shoot I've done in a very long time, talk about putting a bad taste in your mouth. Usually all of my clients are paying clients, and I'm booked every weekend through April, but I was really hoping to slip some decent, less financially motivated work in on the side. Suppose I'll have to look up some other local talent, and be a bit more careful in my approach. 



MOREGONE said:


> Hey now, don't just knock someone because they're a burner. I get if she wasn't the right look for your shots and she sounds like a mess of a person, but as a fellow burner )'(  I want to make sure one bad apple doesn't ruin the bunch.



Oh I've got a lot of friends who would call themselves burners. Cool bunch of people. She was just, as you said, a mess. A very nice person, but not a professional model in any way as she touted herself to be.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 19, 2015)

I thought a "burner" was something you used once then thew away...
so...burner girl...sounds like fun.


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 20, 2015)

For the uninitiated - here is a video from Burning Man that touches on a lot of the different aspects.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 20, 2015)

Never have so many people tried so hard to get so much attention from so few..

It is a sad sad day when I can't make it through a video that is mainly hot girls wearing not much and dancing around.


----------

